# Getting certified to install flat roofs



## neroofing (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi just looking for anything to do with getting certified for flat roofing,(EPDM,TPO) Ive been in the roofing gig for 12 years mainly shingles. So any help would be great thanx


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Most epdm suppliers run there own certified course over here so i assume the same in the states, maybe thats where you should start.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## jaac (Feb 6, 2009)

*tpo*

is tpo considered a cool roof


----------

